# RedBone Coonhound Mix 12 weeks old!



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Luna is a Redbone Coonhound and Beagle mix. However you can't really tell she has much beagle in her. I am trying to get my friend to send me the photos of mom and dad to post soon. She is 12 weeks old and 18.2 pounds.







Luna and Ginger my sisters 6 year old beagle basset mix


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh my. Luna is so so cute! Someone just started a hound thread. You should put more pictures of her there!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

AWES!!!!! Luna is adorable (she looked so much bigger in the one picture lol) I just wanna snuggle with her forever, I still want my puppy....but it'll have to wait...I'm hoping to get a second rabbit (rescued) I'm waiting for a home visit set up and I have to build up Caleb's cage but I'm hoping to get them within the next 3-4 months


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> Oh my. Luna is so so cute! Someone just started a hound thread. You should put more pictures of her there!


Thank you! lol I just posted some a bit ago of her as well as our other hounds. 




kcomstoc said:


> AWES!!!!! Luna is adorable (she looked so much bigger in the one picture lol) I just wanna snuggle with her forever, I still want my puppy....but it'll have to wait...I'm hoping to get a second rabbit (rescued) I'm waiting for a home visit set up and I have to build up Caleb's cage but I'm hoping to get them within the next 3-4 months


Thank you!! Thats great about the bunny! Do you want a girl or boy or does it matter to you?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

ETA: This first photo really shows how dark of a red she really is. The others kind of wash her out.




With Gavin the kitty






She loves to sit on Jasper


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> Thank you!! Thats great about the bunny! Do you want a girl or boy or does it matter to you?


 It doesn't matter to me, after I pass the home visit I'm going to let Caleb bunny speed date to choose who he likes the best  also even more AWES for Jasper and Luna together they are so freaking cute!!!!! I'll repay the favor with bunny couple pictures and speed dating pictures on my FB


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

kcomstoc said:


> It doesn't matter to me, after I pass the home visit I'm going to let Caleb bunny speed date to choose who he likes the best  also even more AWES for Jasper and Luna together they are so freaking cute!!!!! I'll repay the favor with bunny couple pictures and speed dating pictures on my FB


YAY! I love bunnys, I miss mine.  Unfortunately I am allergic now. I have been getting allergy shots so its not so bad anymore. 

ETA: I updated my signature.  What do ya think?


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

The one where Luna is sitting on jasper is adorable


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> YAY! I love bunnys, I miss mine.  Unfortunately I am allergic now. I have been getting allergy shots so its not so bad anymore.
> 
> ETA: I updated my signature.  What do ya think?


 AWES  they are too cute together  like they belong together and I like how you set it up with Jasper on one side and Luna on the other and then them together in the middle


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> The one where Luna is sitting on jasper is adorable


I love it too. 



kcomstoc said:


> AWES  they are too cute together  like they belong together and I like how you set it up with Jasper on one side and Luna on the other and then them together in the middle


Thanks! They already love each other and I am so happy! She already knows she has to sit to be leashed and go through doors to the outside.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

What a smart little puppy


----------



## JillieBean (Oct 6, 2013)

I love her and I love Coonhounds!!! Are you 100% on the parents? That sounds like an amazing mix


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

kcomstoc said:


> What a smart little puppy


Yes she is lol 



JillieBean said:


> I love her and I love Coonhounds!!! Are you 100% on the parents? That sounds like an amazing mix


Yup I have a photo of her dad and he is a full blooded Redbone Coonhound. I am waiting for photos of mom but she is a Redbone Beagle mix (found out today when I seen her in person, I had originally thought mom was just a beagle.). So my girly is mostly redbone.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I keep coming back to this thread hoping that you have posted more pictures of her haha. Keep us updated with pictures!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh my goodness, Luna is soo cute!!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> I keep coming back to this thread hoping that you have posted more pictures of her haha. Keep us updated with pictures!


Oh I will.  I hope to get more photos of her since I am off work for the next few days. 



Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Oh my goodness, Luna is soo cute!!


Thanks!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

cute puppy!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Adjecyca1 said:


> cute puppy!


Thank you!



I figure she will top out at around Jaspers weight (60lbs) give or take a little bit. Luna is 12 weeks old and 18.2 pounds. Jasper was 17.8 pounds at 12 weeks old.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

'

haha tongue


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh. My. God. Look at those ears. *dies*


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She looks almost purebred in those pics although her fur looks just a teeny tiny bit longer in some areas. I love the white patches. I hope she is an easier puppy than my guy. He was a total nightmare up until around 4 months. He was terrible with the biting and separation anxiety.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> She looks almost purebred in those pics although her fur looks just a teeny tiny bit longer in some areas. I love the white patches. I hope she is an easier puppy than my guy. He was a total nightmare up until around 4 months. He was terrible with the biting and separation anxiety.


She has been wonderful so far, I hope it stays that way. haha. As far as I can tell all her fur is relatively the same length. Her fur is the same length as my uncles redbones.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

sassafras said:


> Oh. My. God. Look at those ears. *dies*


haha I know! I just love her ears!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> She has been wonderful so far, I hope it stays that way. haha. As far as I can tell all her fur is relatively the same length. Her fur is the same length as my uncles redbones.


It looked like she had slightly longer fur on the back of her legs but maybe that was just the angle. I know Redbones coats can vary from light and dark and some have super short coats like a Doberman while others will have slightly more fluff to them. Mine has longer fur near his spine and when he is alert/scared it will stand up and it looks so stupid it is hilarious.

I found a picture. He saw a neighbors cat. He looks skinny but is in an awkward growing stage.


Sorry if the picture is big. I'm not trying to steal your thread!! i tried to make it small


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> It looked like she had slightly longer fur on the back of her legs but maybe that was just the angle. I know Redbones coats can vary from light and dark and some have super short coats like a Doberman while others will have slightly more fluff to them. Mine has longer fur near his spine and when he is alert/scared it will stand up and it looks so stupid it is hilarious.
> 
> I found a picture. He saw a neighbors cat. He looks skinny but is in an awkward growing stage.
> 
> ...


He is so handsome.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I gave Lil miss Luna a bath today and she hated it. lol She freaked at first but then settled down and accepted it.  She weighed in at 18.6 pounds today and she will be 13 weeks old tomorrow. I have a feeling she is going to be close to Jasper's weight once she is fully grown. She is so super smart and loves to please. She has a vet appointment on Saturday (My B-day!) for check skin. She has some spots I am curious and concerned about. :/ I can never get a perfectly health dog, can I? LOL

Jasper adores her and will lay by the front dog each night waiting for me to bring her home from my moms (she watches her while I am at work). If Luna crys Jasper will lick her face and nudge her until she stops. He then will curl himself around her and lay his head on top of her. I am so pleased that they get along so well. As I am typing this they are snuggled up on the couch together.

I will try to get some more photos up soon. I work tomorrow but I have the weekend off, and then tues and wednesday as well. So be expecting photos sometime soon.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww that's so sweet that they get along so well. Is she super cuddly? My puppy loves cuddling with people. Hope the vet appointment goes well.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> Aww that's so sweet that they get along so well. Is she super cuddly? My puppy loves cuddling with people. Hope the vet appointment goes well.


She is super cuddly. lol


The vet appointment went really well. They did a skin scrap that came back neg. The Dr thinks she has Demodex but wants to wait a week or so and do another skin scrap and see if we can get a positive. The Dr gave me some meds for her ear since its been really red and hot. She also gave me tresaderm (same thing for ear) to put on her bald hairless spot. I also got some Cephalexin (antibiotic) to help with the skin infection on the outside of her ears. 

The plan in to wait and see if it gets better. If it gets worse then I will take her back for anther skin scrap. She said I might want to consider adding in an antihistamine as well. I am undecided on that. Jasper gets Loratadine and I could always give her that if I wanted too. Here's to hoping she gets over it and gets better.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Poor thing. Hopefully she gets better.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

She's adorable. It's so nice to hear that her and Jasper have been getting on so well. I hope that the medicine starts kicking in and she gets on the mend ASAP. 

Happy Birthday! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> Poor thing. Hopefully she gets better.


Thanks! I hope she gets better soon (not that its bothering her any. lol).



BubbaMoose said:


> She's adorable. It's so nice to hear that her and Jasper have been getting on so well. I hope that the medicine starts kicking in and she gets on the mend ASAP.
> 
> Happy Birthday!
> 
> ...


Thank you! I am very glad they get on so well together. Hopefully the meds fix everything and she doesn't have to get another skin scrap. She did great for it though. Just layed there and let them scrap her skin with a blade, not even a peep or weird look. haha She really does have the best disposition ever. 

And thanks, its been a great day so far.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Photos of Jasper and Luna today in the car. Sorry they are phone photos and some are really blurry.







Photo from Saturday. She is watching Pitbulls and Parolees. lol


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Love the little sweaters! She is precious


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

awes  she's so cute with jasper, also happy birthday and I hope the other skin scrape comes back neg


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> Love the little sweaters! She is precious


Thanks lol she wears them because she gets cold and to stop her from scratching herself. The grey one has ghost on it and glows in the dark, I love it. lol



kcomstoc said:


> awes  she's so cute with jasper, also happy birthday and I hope the other skin scrape comes back neg


Thank you! I love her already, she is my little girl!  I hope so too.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

She is 14 weeks old today.  I hope to have more photos uploaded by the end of the weekend.  She is now around 20 lbs I believe. I will have to weigh her tomorrow.  She is doing good on her meds and I picked up PhytoVet C 4% Shampoo today at the clinic. She will be getting a bath 2X a week for a month and then we will back it down to only once a week. I also started adding in (1) 10mg Loratadine tablet into her diet today, she will get 1 everyday. 

Boy has she got leggy. Jasper didn't hit a big growth spurt (height-wise) like this until he was wound 5 or so months old. Seems like shes not gaining weight, just height right now. lol. Jasper was 25lbs at 14 weeks.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

When I first brought Luna home she was 12 weeks 5 days old and 12" tall. Today at 14 weeks old she is 15". Luna weighed in at 20.2 pounds this morning before her bath. 

Here are some horrible phone photos


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

It doesnt look like she enjoyed that bath too much lol. Love seeing her grow!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> It doesnt look like she enjoyed that bath too much lol. Love seeing her grow!


lol she liked it before I had to let that special shampoo sit on her for 15 minutes. Poor thing. haha She was going crazy by the end having to sit/ stand still that long.  She will have to get use to it however because for the next month she will be getting 2 baths a week. Then we will go down to only 1 a week. After that she will be down to every 2 weeks like I do for the rest of my dogs. 



I hope to get some good photos of her playing in the snow tomorrow. We are suppose to get 8" and she loves playing in the 1" we already have.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Ironic how the fluffy one is the one laying on the heated blanket.


----------

